
Trump Invites Conservative Activists To Discuss Big Tech Bias At The White House - Melchizedek
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/paloma/the-technology-202/2019/07/02/the-technology-202-trump-invites-conservative-tech-critics-to-white-house-for-social-media-summit/5d1a7d40a7a0a47d87c56f90/
======
Fjolsvith
Title has been editorialized. Original title: _The Technology 202: Trump
invites conservative tech critics to White House for 'social media summit'_

